
Microsoft Issues WanaCrypt Patch for Windows 8, XP - Deinos
https://krebsonsecurity.com/2017/05/microsoft-issues-wanacrypt-patch-for-windows-8-xp/
======
merricksb
Active discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14329914](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14329914)

------
naner
I was curious how Windows 8 could already have reached the end of its support
lifecycle. Turns out Windows 8 and Windows 8.1 are no longer supported but
Windows 8.1 Update still is. Great naming scheme...

------
mjw1007
The article says

« Microsoft no longer supplies security patches for those versions of Windows.
The software giant today made an exception to that policy »

From what
[https://blogs.technet.microsoft.com/msrc/2017/05/12/customer...](https://blogs.technet.microsoft.com/msrc/2017/05/12/customer-
guidance-for-wannacrypt-attacks/) describes, I think it would be more accurate
to say

« Microsoft now supplies security patches for those versions of Windows only
to people who pay for custom support. The software giant today made an
exception to that policy »

(which would explain why it didn't take them long to come up with a patch).

------
m-j-fox
Does anyone know if any non-MS implementation like samba is vuln?

------
felipelemos
source?

~~~
felipelemos
Oh, I found on another post:
[https://blogs.technet.microsoft.com/msrc/2017/05/12/customer...](https://blogs.technet.microsoft.com/msrc/2017/05/12/customer-
guidance-for-wannacrypt-attacks)

